# I *Heart* Craigslist!!!



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

So I put an ad on Craigs list yesterday cuz I'm wanting 1 or 2 20 gallon tanks. I've got a pair of Cobalts in a 12 gallon eclipse aquarium (that used to have a saltwater reef set up turned viv in it). I decided to go with a 20 for them just cuz I don't like the set up of the viv they're in, I wanted a little bit more space for them, I don't have a ton of money, and it's just 2 frogs for now. I posted my want ad for a second aquarium cuz I've been thinking about getting a group of leucs (3 possibly 4) or something in the future.

Not an hour after posting, I get a call from a guy that said he's got a 20 long and a standard 20 for sale for $30 total! I was so excited! So I go out to get them today and it turns out he was wrong. The one was a standard 20 gallon (he thought that one was the long) and a 20 extra high!!! I'm so stoked I can't wait to get a waterfall build and a sweet fake rock wall in the extra high tank. I figure I'll just move the cobalts to the 20 and now that I've got the extra high I'll have to look into some good climbing frogs! 

So my question now, is what kind of frogs should I look into for the extra high tank? I'm not looking for anything super fancy (I don't have $100+ to spend per frog haha). And how many can I fit in a 20 extra high?


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

maybe a pair of something in a 20 gal ??


----------



## auratus677 (Sep 24, 2009)

leucs will climb alot a pair would probaly be good


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

You won't love it for long. lol. Wait until the future when you give something away on there and then somebody takes it and sells and reposts it and is asking for money. Or when you sell a live animal you get those jerks who annoy you and low ball the price. I was trying to sell 2 turtles (originally paid $65 each) for $50 each, or both for $90. Well I had plenty of people interested, but they never responded, except for one guy. I had 4 pictures in the post and this guy wanted more, so he asked for more so I sent him more. Then he said "Oh I love those turtles and their coloration! Now let's talk price." I told the idiot how much the post had them for. He said "Your price is way too expensive. How low will you go?" then I got really ticked. So I told him that he is being very rude. Then he says I guess you don't want them to go a good home. I was really ticked when he said that. Obviously if somebody is willing to pay full price they will likely go to a good home. I told him how rude it was to ask how long will you go. Then he made me an offer- $30 for both. I told this jerk I would rather give my turtles away to Chinatown, before I let him get them. Anyways, lucky you have one of the few nicer craigslist people, unlike in Jersey where everybody has to be ridiculous with you. Have fun with those tanks, it's always fun making new vivariums.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

kingnicky101 said:


> You won't love it for long. lol. Wait until the future when you give something away on there and then somebody takes it and sells and reposts it and is asking for money. Or when you sell a live animal you get those jerks who annoy you and low ball the price. I was trying to sell 2 turtles (originally paid $65 each) for $50 each, or both for $90. Well I had plenty of people interested, but they never responded, except for one guy. I had 4 pictures in the post and this guy wanted more, so he asked for more so I sent him more. Then he said "Oh I love those turtles and their coloration! Now let's talk price." I told the idiot how much the post had them for. He said "Your price is way too expensive. How low will you go?" then I got really ticked. So I told him that he is being very rude. Then he says I guess you don't want them to go a good home. I was really ticked when he said that. Obviously if somebody is willing to pay full price they will likely go to a good home. I told him how rude it was to ask how long will you go. Then he made me an offer- $30 for both. I told this jerk I would rather give my turtles away to Chinatown, before I let him get them. Anyways, lucky you have one of the few nicer craigslist people, unlike in Jersey where everybody has to be ridiculous with you. Have fun with those tanks, it's always fun making new vivariums.


Why is it rude to ask if they'll take a lower price? Haggling on craigslist is pretty much expected. 

As to people reselling something you gave away, why do you care? Most of the time I give away stuff on craigslist, its because I don't feel like going through the trouble of selling. If they want to, more power to them. 



As to


> Obviously if somebody is willing to pay full price they will likely go to a good home.


Thats a whole bunch of crap.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Rich Conley said:


> Why is it rude to ask if they'll take a lower price? Haggling on craigslist is pretty much expected.
> 
> As to people reselling something you gave away, why do you care? Most of the time I give away stuff on craigslist, its because I don't feel like going through the trouble of selling. If they want to, more power to them.
> 
> ...


Way to be rude and ignorant while I'm trying to share my bad past experiences and saying that she's lucky. Don't you dare say that's a whole bunch of crap. I read a story of someone who gave away kittens which were used as fishing bait, along with free bunnies turned into soup. I get really ticked off when I try to help people out by giving free stuff to them and they resell it. I don't care if you don't care, but I do. If someone pays money for an animal they will likely take care as opposed to freebies which they won't be out any money if they kill it or torture it. So don't give me this when I am trying to speak out the truth.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I dont know where everyone gets these good deals from. The adds in my area are outrages. $250 for a used 55g tank, oh but wait it comes with fake plastic plants and an iron stand. I wish I could get deals like that around here. I guess I need to start expanding my search. Nice find by the way.
J


----------



## molitor11 (Aug 12, 2009)

i also LOVE CL i got an 18x18x24 exo for 90 bucks a 18x18x18 for 40 bucks delivered to me and a 12x12x18 brand new never used for 30 in the last month and im eyeing another 18x18x18 for 90 the whole "desert" kit for 100 obo brand new in box!


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

kingnicky101 said:


> If someone pays money for an animal they will likely take care as opposed to freebies which they won't be out any money if they kill it or torture it. So don't give me this when I am trying to speak out the truth.


I've read (and known) plenty of people (including myself) who have taken free animals and given them good homes. Someone paying for something says nothing more than that they're willing to pay for it. Some of the most expensive animals I've ever seen are the most neglected. Cost does not equate to care. In fact, most of the real animal lovers I know have almost entirely free pets. Generally they're abandoned animals from Craigslist, or shelters, or whatever.

Right now I'm fostering a $5K dog that the owner couldn't be bothered to take care of. My (free) home is a much better situation for the animal than the paying owner.


You're not speaking the truth, you're speaking your opinion, and then getting offended when people don't agree with you. There's nothing rude with haggling. Theres nothing rude with disagreeing with you. And frankly, I get offended when someone wants an "adoption fee" for an animal that they're too lazy to take care of anymore. Its not an "adoption" when you ask for money, you're selling the animal.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

In kingnicky's defense Rich, you've spoken only opinions as well. Don't tell someone that they aren't speaking the truth when their opinion is not the same as yours. 

Not looking for a fight, but I think you might have gone a little overboard by saying what you have.

To the OP, nice score! My town rarely has much for sale with a good deal. I would love to find nice deals like that more often! Don't we all though? 

-Matt


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

McBobs said:


> In kingnicky's defense Rich, you've spoken only opinions as well. Don't tell someone that they aren't speaking the truth when their opinion is not the same as yours.
> -Matt


I've never claimed anything I said was anything other than opinion, other than when I offered examples. I never used those anecdotal examples as stereotypes. Kingnicky has done both.


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

First of all... thanks for those of you actually posting relevant congratulations/suggestions for my new tanks/etc. Secondly, stop fighting you guys! 

And most importantly... If you are going to continue to fight, go hijack someone else's thread and fight on there. I was asking for advice on what to do with my new tanks. I do NOT care what you think of Craigslist's "pet adoptions" or whatever. I was merely stating how excited I was to get a good find. 

Thank you and have a great weekend.


----------



## gogglz (Oct 17, 2009)

wow. lol. I'm new here and I already know whose immature. Pathetic, can't you people just get along? I agree with kingnick101, Rich Conley you should calm down, take a breath, and grow up a little.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Leucs would be a good choice since they are Terrestrial but also like to climb (inexpensive), 
Imitators and pumilio are also great but pricier.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

gogglz said:


> wow. lol. I'm new here and I already know whose immature. Pathetic, can't you people just get along? I agree with kingnick101, Rich Conley you should calm down, take a breath, and grow up a little.


I am completely calm. I'm not the one who derailed the thread by making claims about everyone on Craigslist being a crook.


Thumbnails in the Xtra-High. Tincs or whatever else you want in the 20H.


----------



## rob65 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow,
I hope there has been no blood shed!
I was thinking about suggesting Red Eye Tree frogs even though they are not dart frogs. I have some and they like taller vivariums. With a water feature, that would be even better. Just my thought.


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

rob65 said:


> Wow,
> I hope there has been no blood shed!
> I was thinking about suggesting Red Eye Tree frogs even though they are not dart frogs. I have some and they like taller vivariums. With a water feature, that would be even better. Just my thought.


Hm... the red eye tree frogs might be something to look into...


----------



## rob65 (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah I love mine even though you only see them mostly at night. Once in a while you will see them move during the day to get to a new sleeping spot. I love their call at night. Especially when it is raining with lightning. They love that. I am sure you would fall in love with one after you got it. Males can be kept together without much problems if any. They are social creatures so I think they benefit more having others to be with. I have a Exo Tera 24x18x24 terrarium and I house 6 of them. There are 5 males and 1 female.
Well I hope this gives you a little help with your decision. 
Good luck and have FUN!


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Hm... the red eye tree frogs might be something to look into... 




they are Great, however it would be best if you have them on a reverse light cycle.


----------



## bksbuddha (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats on the sweet deal...I really love those. I'm not knowledgeable enough about the various kinds of frogs to say who would enjoy what, but I personally love my Auratus & Bicolors. I frequently find my Bicolors sitting at the top of their wall or on their mushroom. They are a nice bright yellow & have a very sweet trilling. I don't think they're one of the more expensive frogs...at least mine weren't. 
Can't wait to see the pics of your new vivs & the new babies that ya decide to put in there.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Couldn't agree more.



gogglz said:


> wow. lol. I'm new here and I already know whose immature. Pathetic, can't you people just get along? I agree with kingnick101, Rich Conley you should calm down, take a breath, and grow up a little.


----------

